# Toro Greensmaster 1000 not moving, help!



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was in the middle of mowing my lawn this morning and all of a sudden my GM1000 decided to stop providing power to the wheels. The driveshaft is spinning and so is the reel but the rear drums are staying still.

So is this a fix I can perform myself or am I going to have to take it to the shop? I'm willing to take on any project as long as it's not too time consuming or require specialized tools.

Anyone had this happen to them? I'm angry as I was half done with my front lawn and I had to finish with the rotary. Lawn now looks worse than it has in 18 months. Argh!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you removed the covers and checked for a broken drive belt? This only requires basic hand tools.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

And make sure the parking break isn't engaged.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had this happen. It's a broken belt under one of the two side covers. You can order replacement belts at R&R. I ordered extras when I ordered last...


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks guys I found the problem.

The drive belt for the left roller drum was split. All of the other belts were fine but I guess the transmission keeps the mower from moving if only one side is presenting power.

In any case I'll order it and replace as soon as I get it. Appears to be an easy fix if this is the only problem.

Now on the R&R site, which belt is it? The schematics aren't very clear identified, is it the "drum drive" belt? The one I need is the one under the cover by the roller.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's a link to the manual. Find the right belt in the manual to order the matching one on the R&R site.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Go here and enter your mower's model number (found on the serial number plate attached to the frame). The search result should list the serial number ranges for that particular model number. Make the appropriate selection and download the Parts Catalog for your particular mower. Find the belt you need and enter that part number at R&R Products. The will have their own part number for it (e.g. R150527), but the description will say it replaces the Toro part number you searched for (e.g. 65-6210). I'd go ahead and order both sides.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I ordered two with two day shipping. Should be able to get back on the lawn before next weekend. Which is great because the rotary did a job on my lawn for sure


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Got the belt last week and replaced it yesterday. Really easy job but while I was in there I noticed a bunch of grass clippings and other junk that should not have been in a sealed environment.

Looked more closely after cleaning everything and noticed the bottom portion of the cover had some of it rusted out! So dirt and grime got in there and I'm sure caused the belt to fail more quickly than it should have.

So is there a Toro junkyard or something I can find a used one from? Or is this an item I can only order from Toro?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> Got the belt last week and replaced it yesterday. Really easy job but while I was in there I noticed a bunch of grass clippings and other junk that should not have been in a sealed environment.
> 
> Looked more closely after cleaning everything and noticed the bottom portion of the cover had some of it rusted out! So dirt and grime got in there and I'm sure caused the belt to fail more quickly than it should have.
> 
> So is there a Toro junkyard or something I can find a used one from? Or is this an item I can only order from Toro?


I would look into repairing the cover you have, that would be the cheapest option.

Keep an eye out on eBay.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> Got the belt last week and replaced it yesterday. Really easy job but while I was in there I noticed a bunch of grass clippings and other junk that should not have been in a sealed environment.
> 
> Looked more closely after cleaning everything and noticed the bottom portion of the cover had some of it rusted out! So dirt and grime got in there and I'm sure caused the belt to fail more quickly than it should have.
> 
> So is there a Toro junkyard or something I can find a used one from? Or is this an item I can only order from Toro?


You can get them from a Toro Golf dealer (I think dfw replaced his). What you describe seems very common on the GM's. Mine were corroded inside, and I had trouble with many of the threaded inserts they attached to, so I never put them back on.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered two new covers at Professional Turf Products near Dallas. They are the main pro Toro dealer in the metroplex and most golf courses use them. They'll ship them to you if you want or you could find a local pro Toro dealer closer to you. I paid about $45 for each cover (ouch) and the new ones look nice, but don't come with the black plastic edge that helps form a seal. Peel your old ones off (if you have them) and stick them on the new ones.

Pro Turf, probably like most pro places, has a call center to deal with golf courses nation wide. So, I wouldn't call them expecting to chew the fat or hem and haw around about being a homeowner or how much you love grass. Find the part number from the product manual and know what you want before you call. Having said that, they are very nice folks in there (I just walked in).


----------

